# 13'6" Fiberglass canoe modification!



## barefeetbilly (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey all thought I would make my first post. I have recently been modifying a canoe that my dad brought home a couple decades back. I have never been able to find the original manufacturer but it has been an amazing boat. I have a 5hp four stroke nissan and wanted to make it work with the canoe which is not a flat back so I started what has turned out to be a $600 project to improve it! I will post the progression here. It would be great to hear your thoughts. The projects I see here are inspiring!​
​


----------



## barefeetbilly (Aug 9, 2014)

Here is a more in depth account of the beginnings.http://noshoes.blogspot.com/2014/09/hullabaloo-modifications.html I have just glassed the "improved tunnel" and plan on testing it again today before finish sanding and gel coating.


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

I watched the video. and like the direction of the project using what you had available. the foam int he transom should prove to be very buoyant with the motor on it.. i am interested to see how this project turns out.. if you keep the accessory weight down the 5hp should push the little sucker along nice..


----------



## barefeetbilly (Aug 9, 2014)

She does about 8 mph with the 5hp, it's a four stroke. I want more of course but what can you do? The pocket tunnel allows running in about 3" of water and you can push her on foot into about an inch of water without dragging. I test her off Ballast Point in a storm yesterday 18 miles round trip. Quite stable!​






This is the scene on departure and the video is here​http://noshoes.blogspot.com/2014/09/dark-skies-dark-waters.html​


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice! I like that mod!


----------



## barefeetbilly (Aug 9, 2014)

​I put down two layers of gel coat but it was miserable. Love bugs inexplicably drawn to the sticky surface as if it was their version of the happiest place on earth. Curse their fornicating little bodies. I am done for the day. I will finish the misery tomorrow.​


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

when i paint i keep a pair of tweezers on my fly fishing retractor spool pinned to my clothing to pick out the bastard insects.

looking good.. what is the final color choice?


----------



## barefeetbilly (Aug 9, 2014)

I am going for the stealth look so what you see is what it be. I am not looking to attract any attention while I am on the water. 

I Just put the waxed coat of Gel on wish I had more $ to get the Gel for the inside but I still have some modifications to do on the interior anywho. 

Anybody out there know a cheaper alternative to Gel Coat?


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

you should put a 15hp 2stroke on it..... and not worry with the interior..


----------



## barefeetbilly (Aug 9, 2014)

I would love that but I have no doubt that is way beyond my budget! Not sure where you all are getting these 2 strokes you speak of. Do they even manufacture them anymore with this generations misguided enviro socialist activism? How much does the average 2 stroke 15Hp cost these days?


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> I am going for the stealth look so what you see is what it be. I am not looking to attract any attention while I am on the water.
> 
> I Just put the waxed coat of Gel on wish I had more $ to get the Gel for the inside but I still have some modifications to do on the interior anywho.
> 
> Anybody out there know a cheaper alternative to Gel Coat?


You could thin the gel coat down a little bit with Styrene and it will go further.   Two part Epoxy and Polyurethane will be more expensive than polyester gel coat,  but they will go on alot easier and will not require much if any fairing.  

As far as the enviro-socialist-hippies go... Insults of any nature on this forum usually derail your topic and prevent you from recieving advice.  You'll only recieve pages and pages of incessant rants. Ive learned this the hard way.


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

> I would love that but I have no doubt that is way beyond my budget! Not sure where you all are getting these 2 strokes you speak of. Do they even manufacture them anymore with this generations misguided enviro socialist activism? How much does the average 2 stroke 15Hp cost these days?


you can go to your local evinrude dealer and finance a brand spanking new 2STROKE 15 and never worry about maintenance. http://www.evinrude.com/en-us/engines/etec_ho/etec_15_ho Also local newspaper for sale adds along with craigslist. if you are a hand mechanic you can fully rebuild an older 2 stroke for a fraction of what a new motor cost and have the same reliability with the sacrifice of a dated cawling.. you have multiple options to find a 2 stroke..


----------



## barefeetbilly (Aug 9, 2014)

Fishing has been great and with the new transom we get where we need to go! http://noshoes.blogspot.com/search/label/fishing





​


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thing is cool! I want to see video of it running!


----------



## whitehous.logand (Oct 13, 2014)

This looks like a dream project. What kind of canoe is that? Looks ideal for modifications such as these. Thanks!


----------



## barefeetbilly (Aug 9, 2014)

> Thing is cool! I want to see video of it running!


Here she is under way. https://vimeo.com/106502733 I want a 9.9 0r even better a 15 to see how the hull would perform!


----------



## barefeetbilly (Aug 9, 2014)

I am not sure the manufacturer but it has been a faithful family vessel for many year. It is very gratifying to make it a one of a kind. I tell you with the fishing having been so great of late I am thrilled I embarked on this project and I am even ok with all the money I spent. You could not put a price on the fishing my brother and I have been doing!


----------



## barefeetbilly (Aug 9, 2014)

Just finished up some removable rod holders! http://noshoes.blogspot.com/2014/11/custom-fishing-rod-holder-assembilies.html?spref=fb

Tis a wonderful thing that Red Drum bite on cut bait. It is very relaxing to sit and wait for the next big fight when you have your rod securely placed in a convenient located rod holder! 



My brother caught this copper beauty Saturday!

​


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

Cool bro I live in south tampa near ballast point, would be cool to see that thing in person.


----------

